

It will never be easy - carsonm
http://nerdfitness.com/blog/2011/11/07/it-will-never-be/

======
alexwolfe
I found that little list surprisingly refreshing and inspiring. It's really
easy to beat yourself for not being "there" yet. This list is a good way to
keep yourself grounded, thanks for sharing.

------
josephcooney
This is possibly the best thing I've read all day. An acceptance of the
imperfection of our everyday lives, and a realization that we can't use that
as an excuse.

------
jdietrich
As the mighty Greg LeMond once said of bicycle racing, "It never gets easier,
you just go faster".

